# Deleting a Post



## ausman (Feb 13, 2010)

While I understand the need to occasionally delete a post that may be repeatedly in violation of rules stated.

It seems I have run up against my post being deleted on what could be a controversial topic. I do not think my post was in any way in volition of any rules and wonder why it was deleted.

Not appreciated to whomever did it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Feb 13, 2010)

I went through the moderator logs back to Feb 6 and could not fina a post of yours being deleted.

Are you sure you posted it?  I know in the past I've previewed a post and failed to actually post it.


----------



## ausman (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks for looking.

A search within 12hrs should have found it.

I was sure I posted, but perhaps the internet Gods intervened.

There were subsequent posts on the topic expressing similar opinions, so the opinion was expressed.


----------

